# Backup Gentoo genre "ghost"

## groutchopok

Bon voilà, après mes déboires pour l'install (euh  en fait c pas encore installé vu que c demain que je fais ça...  :Surprised:   )

j'aimerais avoir des infos sur les solutions existantes pour "ghosté" un linux installé. histoire de faire un backup de mon install si après je fais tout foiré    :Embarassed:    que je puisse récupérer rapido mon système nickel.

(note : pour ceux qui ont jamais fait de zindoz   :Wink:   , ghost es tun programme permeatant de faire une image disque de l'install de zindoz afin de pouvoir "réinstaller" trés rapidement le système en cas de crash...et dieu sait si ça arrive!    :Laughing:     )

bon enfin bref, je voudrais savoir quels logiciels permettent de faire ça proprement sous linux et tout...

merci!!!

----------

## Farnsworth

ben ...... ghost ca fonctionne bien pour backuper tes partoches.

Je l'ai fait pas plus tard qu'hier (j'ai pas encore tente de resto).

----------

## groutchopok

serieux?

il peut aussi faire des backup de partitions linux, netbsd ou autre?

c fort ça...hum mais d'abord faudra vérifier si c réstorable dans de bonne conditions.

s'agit pas d'avoir un décalage d'inode après ou un truc de ce genre. oué faut voir...

sinon à la limite une image iso de la partition...hum ptet.

----------

## arlequin

Hum... allez voir ce thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28123&highlight=clone+partition...

C'est une solution qui m'a l'air vraiment fashion, non ?  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est de Norton Ghost, je me permets de rajouter qu'il existe aussi Drive Image de Powerquest. Je ne l'ai pas vraiment essayer, mais l'interface est ultra-simple, intuitive et cholie... à voir aussi...

----------

## huz

Perso on m'avait conseille ca un jour : http://www.systemimager.org/

on ne m'en a dit que du bien mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'essayer

----------

## px

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envi de payer de licence ou meme d'utiliser des applis dédiés il y a toujours la solution du tar multi archive. 

Pour compresser/spliter:

tar cfj <fichiers> | split -b 665600k <nom>

Puis pour décompresser les divers fichier:

cat [nom | x]* | tar jxvf

Je pense que c'est une solution par contre il faut surement exclure les rep /proc et /dev de la compression... 

Cela peut prendre du temps mais au moins les archives sont au format tar.bz2 ce qui ne prend pas de place et ne nécessite pas une disquette avec ghost pour etre reinstallé... juste le cd de la gentoo... Le mieux c'est meme de mettre un isolinux ou tout autre systeme de boot avec un script automatique qui recrée les partitions et qui decompresse les fichiers.

Si quelqu'un a une solution plus 1337 faut me faire signe  :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

en fait la taille ici c pas un problème... mais bien eviodemment si on peut réduire la taille de l'image pkoi pas!   :Surprised: 

cependant je crois pas qu'une archive tar soit la bonne soluce. jusqtement à cause des répertoires /proc et /dev . 

enfin c pas un problème si on dé-tar sous le boot d'un cd Gentoo pisque on peut lui faire refaire ces deux reps.  en fait le seul prob c le temps de génération d'une telle archive et le temps de décompression. quoiqu'en comparant ça pourrait donner un truc intéréssant.

moui finalement on se retrouve avec un tas de possibilités. tant mieux!   :Very Happy: 

Bah merci alors!  je va essayer tout ça!   :Surprised: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

J'ai déjà fait plusieurs expériences avec de l'ext2 sans souci, mais avec de l'ext3 toutes ont été un echec !

En principe Ghost est sensé suporter l'ext3 depuis la version 7.5 (c'est quasiment la dernière je crois), mais j'ai quand même pas réussi au cours des 4 ou 5 tentatives que j'ai eu l'occasion de faire.

Pour les outils Powerquest l'ext3 n'est pas encore au menu  :Sad: 

Dans mon cas comme il s'agissait en général de déplacer une partoche Linux d'un disque à l'autre un dd à fait parfaitement l'affaire.

Pour la solution d'achivage, tar ne sait pas se débrouiller avec /dev et /prov effectivement, il faut utiliser cpio, mais je n'ai jamais essayé.

----------

## px

Les rep /dev/ et /proc/ sont rempli automatiquement par le kernel, il suffit juste de lui dire de les exclure de l'archivage avec "--exclude=machin" Ensuite il faut juste penser a recreer les rep apres un backup. Le plus simple est de faire un petit script de 3 lignes pour qu'il reccrée ces rep apres tout seul comme un grand...

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> g4u ("ghost for unix") is a boot-floppy/CD that allows one to easily clone PC harddisks by using FTP. This is often done to deploy a common setup on a number of PCs. The floppy/CD offers two functions: it uploads the compressed image of a local harddisk to a FTP server, and then it can retrieve that image via FTP, uncompress it, and write it back to disk. Network configuration is fetched via DHCP. As the harddisk is processes as a image, any filesystem and operating system can be deployed using g4u.

 

Désolé j'ai pas la traduction francaise ...

http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/

Seul chose c'est copy bit à bit alors risque de prendre plus de place qu'un tar.bz2 mais bon je pense pas que sa soit un problème d'après ce que je vois.

----------

## avendesora

y'a un truc qui s'appelle "Mondo" (et qui est dans portage) qui est supposé

pouvoir faire des backups (sur bande ou cd) d'un système linux (et de le

restorer, aussi, ce qui est bien). Il me semble qu'il fait même des CD bootables

pour pouvoir être totalement autonome.

Le package est sys-apps/mondo-rescue

L'url: http://www.microwerks.net/~hugo

----------

## edomaur

Il y a aussi un outil qui m'a l'air très bien : Partition Image (www.partimage.org) supporte le ReiserFS, ext2, ext3, FAT16/32, NTFS et quelques autres...

----------

